# Help With Identification



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

New member, old hobbyist just getting back to keeping fish. Had South and Central American Cichlids in the past but decided to go with Africans this time. I have a 75 gallon tank cycled and have added a few fish. I got two from the "assorted" tank of Africans at my local store which are supposed to be Mbunas and have no idea what they are. They are about 2-2 1/2 inches long now, one was all yellow the other all blue. The yellow one is now turning blue and the blue on is turning yellow. I'm sure every one here knows exactly what they are, so how about some help. The top picture is the yellow one turning blue, it's dorsal and vent fins are very blue when extended. The bottom one is the blue one turning yellow


----------



## RayMontana (Oct 5, 2016)

Male Kenyii on the bottom one. I think. Top cant tell. Im a rookie ID guy had to try. 8)


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yeah, the bottom one is a common Kenyi male.

The top one is a poser, can't match him up with anything yet. Might be a mix.

Mbuna that go from solid yellow to blue/black:
Saulosi
Johanni/Interruptus
Msobo, Membe Deep, and Heteropictus types
some Tropheops (kinda)


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks for the help. Hopefully the one in the top picture develops some more distinctive traits.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

noki said:


> Yeah, the bottom one is a common Kenyi male.
> 
> The top one is a poser, can't match him up with anything yet. Might be a mix.
> 
> ...


Here are a couple new pics of the "Poser"...anyone?


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

Gephyrochromis lawsi?


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Kleovoulos said:


> Gephyrochromis lawsi?


Except the doral fin is blue on mine; pictures of lawsi the dorsal fins are yellow. Otherwise very similar.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like a Yellow Labidochromis caeruleus hybrid to me.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Fogelhund said:


> Looks like a Yellow Labidochromis caeruleus hybrid to me.


Well, I bought it with 3 others that are not turning blue. I have a full grown Yellow Lab and it has black outlines on it's fins. This one is getting more blue and less yellow every day. I have no idea and guessing some sort of hybrid also.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Alright...I talked to the owner of the LFS where I bought the fish; he was much more knowledgeable than the employee that sold me the fish. They are indeed a hybrid of unknown origin. Apparently when they get fish they are not sure of they mark them as "assorted" and sell them off a bit cheaper. I bought 4 at the same time and thought just the one had blue in it, but after getting some close up pictures of the rest, they all have some degree of blue in them, just not as much as the one.








As can be seen in the pictures, the original fish in question is easy to pick out of the pictures as it has far more blue than the rest. No idea what they are, but I like them.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks like the fish at the top of the home page is my poser, maybe? Tropheops macrophthalmus.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Old Newbie said:


> Looks like the fish at the top of the home page is my poser, maybe? Tropheops macrophthalmus.


No, somewhat similar in colour, but the head structure is completely different. You've got Lab hybrids.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Still have no clue, but he/she is turning into quite a nice looking fish. For some reason I could not get a shot that does it justice; the blue is washed out and looks white.


----------

